# Cheat Codes Subforums



## Killermech (Nov 22, 2008)

So I see some people requesting custom codes in Narin's cheat thread where he doesn't want it and a cheat thread which is simply not organised enough for checking through codes (and it's more of a 'test codes here' rather than a cheat code thread anyways).
So why not a Cheat Codes subforum and a Request Codes here subforum (or thread) to keep it more organised? This wouldn't have worked in the past, but since we now have many capable people of creating their own codes and more which are willing to learn each day. This would work to furthermore improve on your on skills by helping each other out and at the same time having a place where you can share your codes.

Yes, I'm aware of the many forums out there that specializes in this already. But I've always considered GBAtemp the 'all in one' package when it comes to flashcarts, ds etc. So why not?


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 22, 2008)

this is a good idea
and if u need any help
im ur guy
right here....


----------



## dice (Nov 23, 2008)

it's already being discussed.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 23, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> it's already being discussed.



Fair enough. Hope it gets through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You guys can close this thread if you wish.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 23, 2008)

and we could put narins legendary thread and sticky there as well, because i never liked were ot is currently put


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 26, 2008)

lol
me neither


----------

